# Puff Pipe of Year 2017 Discussion



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

It looks like there is a little interest in a new Puff.com POY. Whey don't we have an informal poll to see who is interested, a price point and see if we can come up with a shape that can work.

Here are a couple of my suggestions:

For about $90-100 we can look at something like BriarWorks Classic line either either rusticated or sandblast finish. It would be stamped with club logo as well as Puff stamp. I made a quick call to them. We would pretty much be ordering out of they catalog for retail price but they have some cool shapes. The Bullmoose, Prince and straight Dublin all look great to me. The original line is sweet with some unique shapes, but you are looking more at the $130-140.

Brands ? BriarWorks

I think if we step up to about $150, we can start getting into artisan territory. Jim Brown / Heisenberg Pipes did a really sweet rusticated POY poker for Briar Nation. It had a 50 caliber brass bullet casing on the shank and came out great. I know Jim, but have not approached him yet. This option may cost a little more take longer to deliver, but we would have a little more input to the design. IMHO, it would be a nice step up. I am would be very partial to his 50 Caliber in a stoutish Devil's Anse or Cutty. You can see some of his work here:

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HeisenbergPipes/photos/?ref=page_internal

I am sure there are some under $100 options if that is all people are interested in. But that is just putting a stamp on a something like a Rossi. But I guess that can be explored as well.

This is just the first stage. If your are seriously interested, please add youe name to the list. Not asking for anyone to commit at this point. Lets try to see if we can come to any consensus on a price range and style, we can discuss it for a couple of weeks, then to a poll to pick the final style.

1. @Alpedhuez55 / Anse, Cutty or Bullmoose / $150
2.
3.
4.
5.
7.
8.
9.
10.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

I don't smoke a pipe (yet) but this is a really cool idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I'll state interest. But I'm so new too pipes i have no suggestions. For me it would depend on price and timing. With plenty of time to gather funds I'm open to all. Plus it would be cool to have a puff pipe. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I don't smoke a pipe (yet) but this is a really cool idea
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It is a cool idea but can you use the puff name.. We've had this discussion about shirts and never really got an answer.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Same interested but open to all options being a newbie pipe smoker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

UBC03 said:


> It is a cool idea but can you use the puff name.. We've had this discussion about shirts and never really got an answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


We will need to get authorization from Admin to use the Puff.com name, but I think we can get it.

Same on the T-shirts, as long as they are tasteful.

@*Alpedhuez55* - Go ahead and run up an interest list. If it starts looking realistic, Mods will submit the idea to Admin. You'll have us advocating for you, so I feel pretty confident we can get approval.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

UBC03 said:


> It is a cool idea but can you use the puff name.. We've had this discussion about shirts and never really got an answer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Well, we have done forum pipes in the past. It is not like we are using logos or selling them for profit. It would just be a small group buy. It would have the makers stamp, and a second stamp that reads 'Puff 2017'.

But if the admins object to us using Puff or Puff.com, we could call it the Mr. Moo Memorial Pipe, collect a few $5 or $10 from everyone and make a donation in his name to charity in Dan's name.


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

I'm in and would commit up to $150 price point. My only shape/design input would be that I would like to see a least a half bend stem. I'm more partial to smooth finishes, but I am certainly open to more experienced pipers input.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I miss the Moo Man....as far as the pricing for pipes quality pipes are worth it however a lot of people don't have a hundy to throw around on an item. If there is a break point in volume can the price be negotiated? I have some nice Savinelli pipes that I paid $60 for each and am very happy with them. No harm in asking as we have a pretty decent pipe community here .

As far as the shape....one thing I know about pipers is they are prone to the shape of what they use....I know I'm partial to a bent stem and don't like straight ones...the bowl size is also important as well as the stem itself....it's about personality of our pipes but I am interested.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Cigary said:


> I miss the Moo Man....as far as the pricing for pipes quality pipes are worth it however a lot of people don't have a hundy to throw around on an item. If there is a break point in volume can the price be negotiated? I have some nice Savinelli pipes that I paid $60 for each and am very happy with them. No harm in asking as we have a pretty decent pipe community here .
> 
> As far as the shape....one thing I know about pipers is they are prone to the shape of what they use....I know I'm partial to a bent stem and don't like straight ones...the bowl size is also important as well as the stem itself....it's about personality of our pipes but I am interested.


Mentioned Mr moo..Now I'm bummed.

Miss that guy and his giant cabbage pipe..
Dammit that sucks

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Definitely interested, I would be more inclined to go with an artisan, especially if we can get one in the $150 ish range! Blast or smooth is fine. I'm pretty flexible on the shape, A prince or cutty would be okay, I'm not a fan of straight, needs to be at least an 1/8" bent and I prefer a short pipe that is clenchable.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Looks like I opened the flood gates.....

I'd be down to grab another Puff briar! Smooth, blast, its all good by me....just not a partial blast.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I've yet to own a bent apple/bulldog-ish kind of a style. I'd accumulate some funds if it got into the 150 range but would be cool with whatever.....


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Definitely interested, I would be more inclined to go with an artisan, especially if we can get one in the $150 ish range! Blast or smooth is fine. I'm pretty flexible on the shape, A prince or cutty would be okay, I'm not a fan of straight, needs to be at least an 1/8" bent and I prefer a short pipe that is clenchable.


I favor the Artisan route. If you are going to do a Club Pipe it is nice for it to be something special or different. I also prefer a little bend, but can go either way.If we do decide on an artisan, we can also talk about having both smooth and blasted options to choose from, but the smooth option may cost more.

I do have a Savinelli Club Pipe from the slow smoking contest I was in a few months back, but it is basically a stock Trevi with an extra stamp. It is a great pipe, but the Johs Puff Pipe I have was one made for me so to speak. So it just feels a little more special than a lot of my other pipes.


----------



## SBjanderson (Jul 11, 2017)

Im in on this as well!

Not picky as far as price, I do like the artisan idea. I am new to pipes so all this terminology is a little over my head as to the designs but I will look into it and when/if we get more narrowed down onto a few I will be able to have a better idea of what we are looking at I feel.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm in!

Sent from my HTC One M9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I got in touch with Jim Brown at Heisenberg Pipes. He would love to do the pipe and said that $150 should work with any finish. I know it seems like a lot of money to some, but it is a pretty good deal on a custom handmade pipe.

I did mention the possibility of something in 1/4 or 1/8 bend to him. If we do decide on the artisan route we do have the ability to put our own little twist on the pipe within reason. So we would have the chance to come up with something a little different.

These were the pokers he did for 2016 Briar Nation POY. The decoration is a brass bullet casing that he uses in a lot of his pipes. They were a stout stubby sitting poker:










Here is the link to photos of a lot of his pipes:

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HeisenbergPipes/photos/?ref=page_internal

Any suggestions on shape, or other makers are welcome.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I got in touch with Jim Brown at Heisenberg Pipes. He would love to do the pipe and said that $150 should work with any finish. I know it seems like a lot of money to some, but it is a pretty good deal on a custom handmade pipe.
> 
> I did mention the possibility of something in 1/4 or 1/8 bend to him. If we do decide on the artisan route we do have the ability to put our own little twist on the pipe within reason. So we would have the chance to come up with something a little different.
> 
> ...


Some nice looking pipes on that page. And located in NC about 2 hours away from me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Beautiful pipes. The brass bullet casing is pretty cool too.


----------



## Mike2147 (Jun 24, 2010)

Great looking stuff right there. I do like that Bullmoose from Briarworks as well....


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Nice, Jim gets my vote. I like the Dublin on the second row, far right under available pipes, I could use another Flake pipe so I'm hoping we can keep the chamber at .70 - .75 X 1.5 or so.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Sold!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

have you considered boswell for the manufacturer? high quality pipes made by hand?

i dont work for, nor am compensated for suggesting this. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice, Jim gets my vote. I like the Dublin on the second row, far right under available pipes, I could use another Flake pipe so I'm hoping we can keep the chamber at .70 - .75 X 1.5 or so.


Is that the one?


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Is that the one?


Yeah, that's the one that caught my eye.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

prophoto25 said:


> have you considered boswell for the manufacturer? high quality pipes made by hand?
> 
> i dont work for, nor am compensated for suggesting this.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


FYI, I know Jim Brown and seen his work. But I am not being compensated. I just suggested as an affordable up and coming artisan who does good work.

I have Boswells and they are great pipes. I have even been to his shop a few times. I think he was contacted previously, possible back in the Club Stogie days. I think they ended up with a Tinsky. I though someone said he wasn't into club pipes and was more into one of a kind. Feel free to contact them and see what he can offer. We are still early in the process.


----------



## Davetopay (Jan 19, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Is that the one?


That's absolutely lovely!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is a full picture of it. That is a sweet looking Dublin. I like the chunky stem and light bend. It has great lines. He could probably do that with or without the brass bullet casing or a contrast ring if some people wanted it. But I would be very happy with that shape.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Here is a full picture of it. That is a sweet looking Dublin. I like the chunky stem and light bend. It has great lines. He could probably do that with or without the brass bullet casing or a contrast ring if some people wanted it. But I would be very happy with that shape.


That looks great to me.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here are a couple of other variations on the shape in case we want to dress it up a little.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

What happened? Is this still In the works? Or is it dead?

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Definitely interested, I would be more inclined to go with an artisan, especially if we can get one in the $150 ish range! Blast or smooth is fine. I'm pretty flexible on the shape, A prince or cutty would be okay, I'm not a fan of straight, needs to be at least an 1/8" bent and I prefer a short pipe that is clenchable.


What he said.......and I'll be a player with whatever....(within reason  )


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> Nice, Jim gets my vote. I like the Dublin on the second row, far right under available pipes, I could use another Flake pipe so I'm hoping we can keep the chamber at .70 - .75 X 1.5 or so.


+1 on the bore and shape. I'd be in.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry about that. Life, work and a thrown out back got in the way a bit this past month and I had forgotten about this. I was going to leave it out there until after Labor Day but had a few weeks where I just wasn't posting here much.

Anyway, it looks like we have a winning shape....the Dublin.









My last post I had asked about options but nobody responded, so what about stain color, stem selection a or something like contrast ring to dress it up a little.

I like the one below with the green contrast ring but might like a little darker stem. But there are loads of color options here. Look at the pics of his other pies as well for some inspiration. If we are going the artisan route, we should add a little something to make it our own.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HeisenbergPipes/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry about that. Life, work and a thrown out back got in the way a bit this past month and I had forgotten about this. I was going to leave it out there until after Labor Day but had a few weeks where I just wasn't posting here much.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like we have a winning shape....the Dublin.
> 
> ...


Personally i really like the bottom picture.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I agree that the stem on the one in the bottom pic could be a bit darker, I like the contrast on the first pic. I’m okay with an accent band and or some color in the stem, my eye seems to catch the lighter stains first.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

With a simple black stem you could throw on a really nice accent band. I like the striped ones too. Something like this one from the facebook page:


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

JohnBrody15 said:


> With a simple black stem you could throw on a really nice accent band. I like the striped ones too. Something like this one from the facebook page:


Just talking about the band I like the style of this one better.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

I like the dark rusticated with the smooth top, but the dark smooth one is nice too. The bands all look nice. A green Cumberland stem would be my top choice on any of them, like this Radice, but I'm not sure that's an option and a blue band wouldn't work with green.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I agree that the stem on the one in the bottom pic could be a bit darker, I like the contrast on the first pic. I'm okay with an accent band and or some color in the stem, my eye seems to catch the lighter stains first.


I would love the lighter orange contrast stain of the top or bottom pipes, with a green band that is slightly darker than the bottom picture. The only issue with the lighter version is we are getting smooth group pipes and grain types may vary. For the stem, I would prefer a dark brown (like in the middle) or black/gray(like the top) Cumberland style stem. We can probably have a some options on stems.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

I like the dark brown, I’m just not sure how it will work with a dark green band, I’m not very color coordinated until I see it, it might be awesome IDK. The black with the smoke should go with about anything. Not much we can do about grain patterns other than trust that The carver knows what he’s doing.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I would go more like a*this green * as opposed to a real dark one. Like a dark jade. A blue would work nice too. Just a little splash of color.


----------



## NightFish (Jan 27, 2017)

This is heading in a great direction and has just gotten too good to resist any longer. I think you can probably count me in for one of these beauties.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Bump this up - Christmas is coming...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Sorry, work is picking up a bit for me as of late. I was hoping for more input from people. But lets try to get a final pipe and I will talk to Jim. So what do we think...We seem to like the Dublin shape with the light contrast ? Any preference on the contrast band..... green or blue? Do we a second stem option or is the dark brown Cumberland style ok with everyone? We will give this a couple of more days for final input then I can put up a formal sign up post.


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry, work is picking up a bit for me as of late. I was hoping for more input from people. But lets try to get a final pipe and I will talk to Jim. So what do we think...We seem to like the Dublin shape with the light contrast ? Any preference on the contrast band..... green or blue? Do we a second stem option or is the dark brown Cumberland style ok with everyone? We will give this a couple of more days for final input then I can put up a formal sign up post.


Sorry I didn't mean to sound pushy - no need to rush this.

Sounds good to me - especially along with the chamber dimensions Nathan posted. I assume it will be conical given it is a Dublin - what do people think about that? I think they work great. I have no preference on the band and the dark brown Cumberland sounds great. If we can get a real Cumberland (ebonite) as opposed to acrylic "Cumberland style" that would be my preference.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

I️ think the pipe maker goes with a dark stem with a light stain, or a light stem with a dark stain, or with a rusticated pipe, the stem matches the color of the rustication, and the accent band matches the smooth portion of the top of the bowl. I️ think I’m right but that can be debated lol. If so, will those be guidelines that we need to follow?

So for example, if we like the pipe with the green band, we might want to go with a lighter colored stem that matches the stain that favors the dark orange. Whereas the first picture we looked at, same orange stain, but it seems to favor a lighter orange, hence the dark stem. 

Again, I️ think I’m right, but could also be talking nonsense. But I’m just wondering if we have to choose color combinations based on the pipe makers style. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I messaged Jim about the pipe, Smooth Dublin, Light Contrast stain with Cumberland Stem.

*Yes, there are a number if things we can do to dress it up a little. from a simple signet in the stem, to a complimentary accent ring in the stem, or a shank accent band

Going the signet route, we could stay at the 150 mark ya mentioned when we 1st talked. the stem accent would bump it up about $10, and the shank accent closer to $175. Not sure how that would figure into any decisions, but just throwing it out there so ya know all the options.

i dont know if it would be of interest...but i could also do a 50 caliber shank highlight at the 150 mark too. I've done almost every shape including these dublins with the brass.
*










This is a version of the 50 caliber which brass in a similar color pattern:










I will leave that here. I do like the 50 Cal. option but also like a stem accent. I just not sure of the color. We can also have a couple of different options too. So lets discuss for a few days then we can start a signup next week.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

I like most everything suggested so far. And i trust the taste of everyone involved. The 50 cal. Accent is cool, i would like to keep it art 150 but i have some limited flexibility with this.. Once the price is known unless it goes crazy I'm in. I'll trust to the group and what gets picked. 

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Thanks for all the effort on this OP!

I'm sport for whatever the longer term members want to go with or having them individualized some.

The stem accent would be my preference somewhat over the 50cal - that seems to look better to me on the pipes with the longer shanks to me.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Well, the brass is certainly different, I could get used to it pretty quickly I think.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am going to talk to Jim about an order for a .50 Cal Dublin for myself as the prototype. I will see how long it will take for him to get one done and photographed quickly, then we can start the final sign-up/order post. My suggestion would be offering the choice of .50 Cal version or the signet version for those wanting something more classic at $150. 

MODS...Is there anyone who needs to be contacted on this for a final approval. As stated it will just be stamped something like "PUFF.COM 2017" and the Heisenberg Pipes Logo. I had looked into having a stamp with the logo, but they seemed to start at about $150. If you can either have then respond here or PM me with the OK I would appreciate it.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Here is a little update for you:


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Sorry about that. Life, work and a thrown out back got in the way a bit this past month and I had forgotten about this. I was going to leave it out there until after Labor Day but had a few weeks where I just wasn't posting here much.
> 
> Anyway, it looks like we have a winning shape....the Dublin.
> 
> ...


Does he have a site, other than facebook?
If not, I'll never see em.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hermit said:


> Does he have a site, other than facebook?
> If not, I'll never see em.


https://www.etsy.com/shop/HeisenbergPipes


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I am going to talk to Jim about an order for a .50 Cal Dublin for myself as the prototype. I will see how long it will take for him to get one done and photographed quickly, then we can start the final sign-up/order post. My suggestion would be offering the choice of .50 Cal version or the signet version for those wanting something more classic at $150.
> 
> MODS...Is there anyone who needs to be contacted on this for a final approval. As stated it will just be stamped something like "PUFF.COM 2017" and the Heisenberg Pipes Logo. I had looked into having a stamp with the logo, but they seemed to start at about $150. If you can either have then respond here or PM me with the OK I would appreciate it.





Alpedhuez55 said:


> Here is a little update for you:


 @Cricket - Could we please get your official approval now for "Puff/com" marking on this year's commemorative group-buy pipe? It is a tradition here, though it went fallow for several years. But, I want to make sure we dot all our i's and cross all out t's with your okay on it.


----------



## OneStrangeOne (Sep 10, 2016)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Here is a little update for you:


I like it!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

OneStrangeOne said:


> I like it!


It says ,,,,"gimme some flake or coins..now!"...Yes Sir!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Cigar Admin (Jun 2, 2015)

I will not interfere with tradition.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Sounds like we have a full go ahead... Let's do this!!

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Hopefully the prototype will be done tomorrow. There is a little bad news, the Cumberland Stem option is going to be $165 and acrylic is $150 plus priority shipping. It comes down to the material cost which is about $5 and inch more than the acrylic. Jim will see what he has available and give us a few color options on the stem. You can choose the .50 Caliber option or if you want something more classic, a signet in the stem is and available option. If anyone absolutely had their heart set on a contrast band in stem or shank let me know. 

This will be a pretty big pipe. I think it looks smaller in the pictures. I will have him give me the measurements on the final pipe. 

Jim will ship the pipes to me in a batch and I will pack and ship. Payment will be made to me my Paypal. Look for a sign up post in the next day or two.


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hopefully the prototype will be done tomorrow. There is a little bad news, the Cumberland Stem option is going to be $165 and acrylic is $150 plus priority shipping. It comes down to the material cost which is about $5 and inch more than the acrylic. Jim will see what he has available and give us a few color options on the stem. You can choose the .50 Caliber option or if you want something more classic, a signet in the stem is and available option. If anyone absolutely had their heart set on a contrast band in stem or shank let me know.
> 
> This will be a pretty big pipe. I think it looks smaller in the pictures. I will have him give me the measurements on the final pipe.
> 
> Jim will ship the pipes to me in a batch and I will pack and ship. Payment will be made to me my Paypal. Look for a sign up post in the next day or two.


Can't wait.

Sent from my LGL82VL using Tapatalk


----------



## huffer33 (Jun 13, 2017)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Hopefully the prototype will be done tomorrow. There is a little bad news, the Cumberland Stem option is going to be $165 and acrylic is $150 plus priority shipping. It comes down to the material cost which is about $5 and inch more than the acrylic. Jim will see what he has available and give us a few color options on the stem. You can choose the .50 Caliber option or if you want something more classic, a signet in the stem is and available option. If anyone absolutely had their heart set on a contrast band in stem or shank let me know.
> 
> This will be a pretty big pipe. I think it looks smaller in the pictures. I will have him give me the measurements on the final pipe.
> 
> Jim will ship the pipes to me in a batch and I will pack and ship. Payment will be made to me my Paypal. Look for a sign up post in the next day or two.


Awesome job putting this together.

I'll gladly pay the upcharge for the Cumberland. It looks like he has the green and red Cumberland too - if those were an option I'd probably go for it.


----------



## JohnBrody15 (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks for putting all this together @Alpedhuez55!!


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

I’m a noob. Is it too late to get in on this gig?


I dig that .50 cal but it’s not a deal breaker. I would pay the up charge for the Cumberland/Ebonite option. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> https://www.etsy.com/shop/HeisenbergPipes


Thanks.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Champagne InHand said:


> I'm a noob. Is it too late to get in on this gig?
> 
> I dig that .50 cal but it's not a deal breaker. I would pay the up charge for the Cumberland/Ebonite option.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just posted the sign up thread, It is not too late!!!


----------

